# Italy Serie A 09-11 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 7, 2011)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
09 Sep 21:45 AC Milan - Lazio Roma 1.62 3.50 5.80 +50 
10 Sep 21:45 AC Cesena - SSC Napoli 3.35 3.10 2.20 +50 
11 Sep 13:30 Juventus Turin - Parma FC 1.40 4.40 7.50 +50 
11 Sep 16:00 Genoa FC - Atalanta Bergamasca 1.80 3.25 4.70 +50 
11 Sep 16:00 AS Roma - Cagliari Calcio 1.47 4.00 7.00 +50 
11 Sep 16:00 AC Fiorentina - Bologna FC 1.65 3.40 5.70 +50 
11 Sep 16:00 US Lecce - Udinese Calcio 2.90 3.20 2.40 +50 
11 Sep 16:00 Catania Calcio - AC Siena 2.10 3.15 3.55 +50 
11 Sep 16:00 AC Chievo Verona - Novara Calcio 1.83 3.25 4.50 +50 
11 Sep 21:45 US Palermo - Inter Milan 3.50 3.20 2.10 +50


----------



## gagi (Sep 9, 2011)

Milan - Lazio

Milan is a contender number 1 for Scudetto this year. They have the same team as last year and they added Taiwo, Mexes and Aquilani. Milan has some problems with injuries, but now they have enough depth to cover missings of Zambrotta, Taiwo, Mexes and Seedorf. This summer Lazio brought many players (Cisse, Klose, Stankevicius...), but also many of them left Lazio (Zarate, Lichtsteiner, Muslera, Floccari, Bresciano, Foggia). Today they'll miss Sculli and Stankevicius due to injuries and first goalkeeper Marchetti is injured. It'll be a tricky game for Milan. In the end Milan should start with a win because of home soil and good record in openers. Lazio changed their team a lot and they should be good this season, but I don't think that they can surprise Milan in first match of the season. 

Pick: Milan


----------



## gagi (Sep 10, 2011)

Palermo - Inter

Mauro Zamparini, the president of Palermo, sacked coach Pioli before the season even started. Zamparini sold this summer a list of good players (best player Pastore, Bovo, Sirigu and Cassani). Simon and Di Matteo are out due to injury. Inter brought Forlan and Zarate to replace Eto'o. Inter is missing Maicon, Motta, Chivu and Cordoba. Inter hasn't lost to Palermo in the last 11 Serie A games. This opener will be very important for Inter's new coach Gasperini. He'll do everything to win. Pick: Inter


----------



## gagi (Sep 11, 2011)

Roma - Cagliari

Roma was very active in this transfer window. Vucinic, Mexes, Riise, Menez and Doni left Roma. Roma's owners decided to bring fresh blood and so Stekelenburg, Lamela, Krkic, Heinze, Gago, Osvaldo, Pjanic and Kjaer came in Roma. This season Roma is very ambitious and they have a good mix of young and experience squad. Beside that they have ambitious coach Luis Enrique. Cagliari has a solid team. They have solid defense and good counter attacks. Today I believe that Roma will start with a win. In their first eleven should start Heinze, Pjanic, Krkic, Osvaldo and Stekelenburg. They'll all be motivated to present theirselves in bright light. Roma haven't lost to Cagliari at home in 27 games.

Pick: Roma


----------

